# Swarm retrieval



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Pic of a local getting another swarm out of tree.


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats a long pole!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

No this is the long pole prior to cutting two of the sections off.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

And since that beek complained about not being able to see his face here is that one also. I forget the exact words he was uttering but they were such that his kids would say "Dad!"


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I like the bucket idea, and I was thinking, if you were to make a swivel mechanism to hold the bucket (kinda like the bucket on a bucket truck), so it doesn't tilt when you bring it down, that might be better...however, I do understand...when you have to catch a swarm, you do what you gotta do!


----------



## rand chandler (Mar 26, 2007)

The bucket works okay, but on the end of the 14 foot closet poles, it gets to be like wrestling an anaconda! If they are WAAAY up I actually try to tilt it over as much as possible without dumping them out because it seems to slow down the exodus from the bucket.I saw a swarm catcher in the Thorne catalog that has a wire ring thing at the top with a bag on it so it would be much lighter and the bag unties at the bottom and you could dump them that way. I am not too cool with climbing ladders , so if I can rig it to reach , I try!
rand


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I hate ladders... especially those cheap painter ladders....


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Nice bucket retriever.


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

good pics...especially the last one.


----------

